# Other word for goggles



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

Is there like a slang word for snowboarding goggles? Goggles just doesn't sound cool. If you got a real cool slang name for goggles post it up!


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

Bold move, let's see how it'll play out for him Cotton...


----------



## Sassicaia (Jan 21, 2012)

10/char


----------



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

????????????????


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

this is the worst thread ever


----------



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

pffffffft come on guys just askin a honest question here.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

for you we'll call em a LubedNubeFacialSpoogeShield.


----------



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

guys my feelings are hurt. I have never felt such internal pain to my core spirit and feelings. I am shaken. I can not bear it.


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

You're serious? 

Dude.... Everyone is deeply shaken that you got deeply hurt...


----------



## jdthai (Feb 15, 2012)

Eye Muffs.


----------



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

*sniff* I am so offended and hurt. I asked a simple question and my fellow brothers couldn;t asnwer it. Maybe this means something.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

Nube said:


> *sniff* I am so offended and hurt. I asked a simple question and my fellow brothers couldn;t asnwer it. Maybe this means something.


Maybe that goggles is the word everyone uses?


----------



## 509-pow (Feb 22, 2011)

my feelings are hurt too that u are feeling internal pain to ur core spirit and feelings.
seems like this last 2 weeks this site is getting alot of this kind of shit. maybe its the same person. :dunno:


----------



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

I too have noticed the crap. But it isn;t me. I just asked a innocent, sweet gay question


----------



## Powhound97 (Nov 24, 2012)

509-pow said:


> my feelings are hurt too that u are feeling internal pain to ur core spirit and feelings.
> seems like this last 2 weeks this site is getting alot of this kind of shit. maybe its the same person. :dunno:


We are being attacked my aliens!!!!! They're taking over a snowboard forum for no real reason!!!!!! 
Everyone is going to die!!!!! :what:


----------



## tdn (Dec 30, 2010)

jdthai said:


> Eye Muffs.


I second this.


----------



## FacePlant4Free (Oct 19, 2011)

Nube said:


> I too have noticed the crap. But it isn;t me. I just asked a innocent, sweet gay question


hawhatttt???


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

GOGGS!

Yo dude when I go out to SHRED some POW on my STICK I always worry about having an AVY but then I realize "It's okay I'm boarding at REVY" so I don my LID and strap in anyway. Then I realize I forgot my GOGGS!!! Can't have that dude no way!

To the people that didn't go to the same school that I did: I'm heading out snowboarding, forgot my goggles in the truck eh!?! :cheeky4:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

poutanen said:


> GOGGS!
> 
> Yo dude when I go out to SHRED some POW on my STICK I always worry about having an AVY but then I realize "It's okay I'm boarding at REVY" so I don my LID and strap in anyway. Then I realize I forgot my GOGGS!!! Can't have that dude no way!
> 
> To the people that didn't go to the same school that I did: I'm heading out snowboarding, forgot my goggles in the truck eh!?! :cheeky4:


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nube (Nov 10, 2012)

THERE WE GO thats what I am lookin for sweetie!!!! goggs i love it!


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

It's crazy. It's like goggles... except goggs. :dizzy:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

MEPFEPS.

Mirrored Eye Protection For Explosive Powder Shots

Or MEPFECS for the OP.


----------



## huckfin (Dec 9, 2010)

how about "nubes" ?


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

imma third "Eye Muffs" it's what I was thinking. Nice little play on words, given "Ear Goggles".


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

How 'bout...goggles, prounounced with a french accent? "Now go away, of I shall taunt you a second time, you silly English knnniggit."


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Nube said:


> I too have noticed the crap. But it isn;t me. I just asked a innocent, sweet gay question





Nube said:


> THERE WE GO thats what I am lookin for sweetie!!!! goggs i love it!


 Bro your scaring me


----------

